# No Lens profiles for Fuji lenses?



## Digital Finger (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't see profiles for Fuji lenses coming up when I use fuji
Does that mean there are no fuji lens profiles or just that I haven't set things right?
thanks


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2016)

JPEGs will not have lens profiles as this has been corrected in the Fuji Camera.  I'm not sure but there may be no Lens profiles for RAW files either  One of the experienced Fuji users are going to need to contribute to this answer.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a Fuji X100S, and I see this in the Lens Corrections panel _when developing a raw file_:



 
You could look there and see if it's the same for your camera. I suspect that you will.


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 13, 2016)

thanks Hal


----------



## awp (Apr 14, 2016)

Lens profiles are not required they are incorporated into the raw data.  If you click on profiles in LR at the bottom of the tab you'll see a little (i) symbol - clicking that will give you the info!


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 16, 2016)

awp said:


> Lens profiles are not required they are incorporated into the raw data.  If you click on profiles in LR at the bottom of the tab you'll see a little (i) symbol - clicking that will give you the info!


thanks - I think thats the same as Hal above said


----------



## awp (Apr 16, 2016)

sorry I should read the entire thread before jumpingf in!


----------



## Digital Finger (Apr 17, 2016)

awp said:


> sorry I should read the entire thread before jumpingf in!



no prob - I was just checking that that I hadn't  missed some subtle difference
thanks for helping out


----------

